# Are mac brushes worth the money?



## chocoheart (Apr 27, 2011)

Im not neccessarily new to makeup I love cosmetics especially high end brands such as mac but I never really paid attention to makeup brushes, I always knew you shouldnt use the applicator that comes with an eyeshadow or the plastic sponge that comes with a powder and use a makeup brush. But I have elf brushes and my makeup looks great when I use them. Does mac brushes make a difference on how the makeup looks on your face? I mean will buying a 40 dollar brush make your face look prettier in any noticable way? Why do people buy these expensive brushes? Im just curious because some people swear by them and I heard mac is having a new collection of brushes so I just wanted to be sure how they were cuz I dont want to miss out in case I do need them.


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 27, 2011)

Personally I love MAC brushes. Most of my brushes are MAC. I've never tried cheaper brands. It's that I'm a brand snob it's just I really didn't use brushes till about 10-12 yrs ago and that's when we got MAC here so that's what I bought. I have a few NARS, Becca, Bobbi Brown, and Laura Mercier.

  	I have played with cheaper ones at the store and they feel scratchy to me. But I am sure there are many exceptions. I have heard of elf brand but don't know anything about it.

  	I think that if you are happy with the ones you have then stay with them. Just make sure they don't feel scatchy on your face and especially on your eyes as that could cause tiny tears in the delicate skin there.

  	Using brushes makes all the difference in the world. I wish I had learned this a long time ago.  But where I grew up we didn't have makeup counters and big brands all we had was drugstore brands.


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 27, 2011)

Most of my brushes are MAC. I also have a few of NARS, Bobbi Brown, Lauura Mercier, and Becca. It's not that I'm a brand snob it's just that until about 10-12 years ago I didn't really know much about using brushes. We got MAC here around then and learned about using them, so that's what I bought.

  	I think that if you're happy with the ones you have then stay with them. If any of them feel scratchy on your face or especially your eyes be careful. This could cause very tiny tears in the delicate skin around your eyes.

  	I know there are some great cheaper ones out there it's just I haven't personally tried any. I know there a lot of people on here who could tell you more than I can.


----------



## itwinkles (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi there, I love my MAC brushes. At first I couldn't understand spending so much on a brush. But after the first one I bought (foundation one) I just keep bying more bec the quality is amazing! I've had my brushes for over 10 years. I clean them properly and take good care of them. I have spent money on the drugstore ones, and personally some are rough!! I personally love the feeling of the MAC face brushes over the drug store ones. However I do own a few Target brands one for my concealer and eye shadow primer stuff and that I will not change over to MAC for because it does its job perfectly. So it really comes down to your personal choice really. Take care!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 29, 2011)

i think mac brushes are totally worth the money. i have had mine years and they keep their shape very well, minimal shedding and don't have a weird smell when washed


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry for the double post. The first one disappeared and didn't show up so I did a second one.


----------



## hannahrosette (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't think you necessarily need every one of your brushes to be MAC, but there are a few that I think are definitely worth the money and that everyone should own (217, 224, 188, 168). I have several MAC brushes that I do love, but I think there are brushes out there that are just as good for a cheaper price. Some of my favorite brushes are from the Elf Studio brush line, which are only $3. 

  	It just depends on your personal choice, and what you like using. For example, I can't live without my 188 brush, because I always wear cream blushes and pigmented blushes, and I find that the 188 is perfect for applying them. But, if you don't wear cream blush on a regular basis, you probably don't NEED to buy one.


----------



## Nicala (May 1, 2011)

I only own one mac brush - the 217 and its definitely worth it. Its very versatile for me when it comes to eyeshadow looks. It applies cream eyeshadows heavenly. I could also utilize it for my whole eyeshadow look, from lid to brow. Most of my brushes are Sonia Kashuk ones, which are great and relatively cheap.


----------



## StarrySim (May 1, 2011)

Yes, there are differences between different brands of brushes.  For one, the quality can differ - how soft it is, how well it holds up to washing, and how well it keeps it shape.  Also, the shape can be very important - I find that the shape of angled liner brushes (my have is the mac 263), and crease brushes (I love the 222) is very important and can differ a lot.  

  	That said - MAC brushes tend to be very soft, last forever, and they have a great range of shapes.  ELF brushes may be good, and other brands may have nice brushes too.  It's just that with MAC, you know you'll be getting a good brush for sure.


----------



## heart (May 1, 2011)

I definitely think they are worth the money.  At first I used to buy cheap make-up brushes from the drugstore, but then towards 2004/2005 I started purchasing MAC brushes--first foundation, then some basic eyeshadow brushes...  and I STILL have them today, like new.  I've only had to replace one of them once and it's only because I lost it.  Now all my brushes are by MAC.

  	I'm even considering purchasing seconds of some of my eyeshadow brushes just to make my makeup application process faster.


----------



## Amber714 (May 1, 2011)

I definitely think they are worth the money...I've tried out several other brushes and oh my goodness is there a world of difference when using good quality brushes. If you don't ever invest in good brushes most people don't ever know what they are missing out on but I can't imagine trying to apply my makeup without my quality brushes. They don't smell funny, never lose there shape, are soft and don't feel scratchy on your face, and never shed. Overall I'm very happy with my MAC brushes....Not every single brush I own is MAC but a good majority of them are and they have all been worth the money. It can be a costly investment but I recommend doing research and getting the necessary brushes you need first to start your collection and then gradully add more and more to your collection.

  	To answer your question of "Will a $40 brush make your face look any better than using a cheaper brush?" You can by the most expensive brushes in the world but if you don't know how to apply whatever type of makeup you are trying to apply it isn't going to matter how expensive or cheap your brush is. Alot of the cheaper brushes IMO are known for soaking up more of the product than actually putting it on yourself which in turn just becomes a waste of the product because you have to use more. Also certain cheaper brushes are harder to blend with and leave streaky/harsh lines on your face.


----------



## Almost black. (Jul 16, 2011)

A month ago I got my 1st MAC brushes - 217 and 239. I've been using makeup brushes for years now and I don't have any expensive ones (I have Sigma, ecotools, different online makeup brushes like Coastal Scents, Abbamart, etc.) but after trying these 2 brushes I can say that it really is worth getting them. Okay, I don't think it's necessary to get ALL of them, but some certain brushes are definitely _must haves_.

  	I've read and heard so many raves about 217 and 239 so I wanted to try them first and I have to admit I'm sorry I didn't get them sooner cause my life would be much easier. It's really impossible to describe _how_ good they are; you simple have to try some MAC and other brushes to compare them. It certainly doesn't mean that other brushes I have are bad, it just means that these are worth their price. That's all.

  	Also, I think that MAC brushes are really my top price I'm ready to pay for brushes and I don't see any need to spend money on high-end brushes. 

  	Either way, I'll get few more 217 and 239 and of course, I'll try other MAC brushes too.


----------



## mochabean (Jul 17, 2011)

I own exclusively MAC brushes. I have some that are around 5 yrs old and they look brand new. I take good care of my brushes and I think MAC brushes (if you care for them) will last a long time. I just recently bought some Sonia Kashuk brushes from Target, the ones with the black handles. They seem soft and so far are a cheaper alternative. As far as how they will hold up quality wise, I'm not sure. But I really like them and will buy more Sonia Kashuk brushes. But MAC brushes still rule!


----------

